# Missouri Fox Trotter Walk



## ducky1234 (May 2, 2017)

siouxzy said:


> Hello, I just bought a MFT who has been used as a trail horse, but is said to have the extra gaits. Question: If I am just walking around, will this horse be able to walk like any other horse? In other words, will he have all the regular gaits, plus the extras? I've only had QHs until now. Thank you.


You just get three gaits. Walk, foxtrot, and canter. All other gaits are discouraged.


----------



## siouxzy (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. Just to be clear, he could do a slow walk, a jog, but those aren't encouraged?


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

siouxzy said:


> Thank you for your reply. Just to be clear, he could do a slow walk, a jog, but those aren't encouraged?


You shouldn't get a jog. Slow walk as in like not the quick paced walk they normally do? They'll definitely do that - depending on the MFT.

One of the MFT's at our barn does the _slowest_ walk, fox trot, pace, & canter. The pace is not desired, but it's her preferred gait.

My new MFT can walk, trot, fox trot, canter, & rack. Trotting is not normal in MFT's though. My BO has only known one other MFT who trotted.


----------



## siouxzy (Mar 11, 2018)

Got it. That's good to know. I will mainly trail ride, and I like to poke along, but as I get to know him, I'm sure he will teach me about gaits. Thanks so much. He is really a nice, friendly, beautiful horse.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My foxtrotters can walk slow with the Quarter Horse people and pick it up and foxtrotter when I'm out with the foxtrotter club 

Just go and out and watch your horse wander around his corral at home. They are not always in high gear. They can be lazy and poke along


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My foxtrotter walks, foxtrots, trots, canters, and can pace. But she only paces when you break from a canter and i can't get more than 5 strides. 

I haven't decided if i like her pace, but i would like to try to get it more often. Sometimes she switches gaits when trail riding and i can't tell what she is doing, whether it is a foxtrot or some variation of pace? In the arena her foxtrot replaces the sitting trot and is super slow. Her trot is Huge and about throws you out of the saddle. Her pace is at a speed between trot and canter.

She doesn't have papers so she may be foxtrotter walker or some other variation. It definitely makes for an interesting ride!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We have 3 gaited horses and only 1 can flat walk (normal stock horse walk) slow enough to ride with QH's the other 2 are just naturally more forward and get really frustrated when you try to hold them back to a really slow walk.

My daughters fox trotter can walk, trot, foxtrot and canter. A pace is not good and should not be encouraged.

Out 2 Tennessee Walkers can flat walk, running walk and canter. Both are not allowed to trot and are stopped if they start trotting.

Enjoy the gaiting. We rode stock horses for many years and love our gaited horses.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

All gaited horses walk, trot/pace, and canter. EVERY SINGLE ONE.

They ALSO have gaits similar to/based off of the trot and pace, maybe one, maybe several.

Some horses show a natural inclination to gait vs trot and vice versa. You can also train them more in the gait of your preference. The reason people say "no" is because there is a stigma about doing anything other than gait with a gaited horse, which is foolish.

Your gaited horse can do absolutely anything your normal horse can and extra too. Both my gaited horses walk the same as other horses. Some breeds bred for a lot of overstride do tend to have a FASTER walk, but it is still just a walk (say TWHs). My two are a MFT and Icelandic, and unless you see the actual gait you would never guess they were gaited both are lovely at all gaits. 

The horses tendency will be based off training and the horses personal preference.

My MFT both trots and paces (unusual, most horses are clearly one or the other and extra gaits are based off that, but MFTs have more flexibility than other gaited breeds, he used to trot mostly but has laminitis and tends to pace more if he's a little sore now) and can do pretty much any gait. The Icelandic trots and shows no inclination for lateral gaits.

So yes, your horse can do absolutely whatever you want, and phooee with "supposed to". It's up to you to decide if you want to focus on gait or not, and no harm done if you don't.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

My foxtrotter walks and bucks. Just kidding! She's turning 4 and she's only been under saddle for 5 months (and most of those months have been winter in MN where we can barely ride). She doesn't have the muscle to gait under saddle yet although we have cantered a few steps before. She does fox trot in the pasture with her buddies. I will say her walk feels different to me than my non gaited horses. It's smoother and feels like she's swishing her hips more than our Arabs and Quarter Horses. 

I do love riding her though! And her personality is great!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^That's a very good point. If the horse has not gaited extensively they do need training and muscle tone to do it. You can't hop on and expect them to gait for hours, just like you can't expect a pasture horse to be collected for hours.


----------

